
Is Bitbucket down? - ihaveajob
We&#x27;ve been experiencing timeouts for a while now but their status page says all is good.
======
have_faith
> Degraded Performance

That's one way to put it

------
mavster
unable to commit or use their web interface. status page shows spikes across
the board.

------
JohnStudio
"Investigating - We are presently investigating service issues with Bitbucket
resulting in degraded performance on the website and via SSH & Git via HTTPS.
Next update in 60 minutes Jan 9, 13:47 UTC"

~~~
imglorp
19:15 UTC - All services and all repositories are back, but overall
performance of the website, and SSH/HTTPS transactions will continue to be
slow. We are in the process of fixing the overall issue with our vendor, but
cannot currently give an accurate ETA for when this will be completed.

Slack is also down today. Could they share a vendor?

------
liquid_x
Their status page is updated to Partially Degraded Service now

~~~
ihaveajob
Funny their response graph has been literally off the chart for a while before
they updated the status.

~~~
mavster
the charts have stopped updating as well. edit: i stand corrected, they are
literally off the charts as you say haha

------
JohnStudio
Still down as of 9:44 EST.

[https://status.bitbucket.org/](https://status.bitbucket.org/)

Shows "Degraded Performance" on most things.

~~~
ihaveajob
Down again today, same outlook. So much for premium, managed services.

------
mavster
Andddd it's down again

